
Chicago Gamers Will Have to Pay an Extra Tax on PlayStation Store Purchases Soon - mbgaxyz
https://www.usgamer.net/articles/chicago-gamers-will-have-to-pay-an-extra-tax-on-playstation-store-purchases-soon
======
mbgaxyz
> The 9 percent tax will hit PlayStation services on November 14 ...
> PlayStation isn't the only digital service affected by Chicago's Amusement
> Tax. Spotify, Netflix, and Xbox are all subjected to the same taxes enacted
> under mayor Rahm Emanuel and has seen Netflix raise subscription prices in
> Chicago. ... The tax isn't popular in the city of Chicago, but Emanuel says
> the taxes are necessary to shore up the city's pensions. Several companies
> like Apple and Netflix are taking action against the city for the taxes, but
> until any changes are made PlayStation gamers are now subject to the same
> tax as other amusement activities.

